# Does labia size matter?



## Middle of Everything

The two penis size threads got me thinking.

What about the women? Do they worry about their size? Specifically their labia size.

Do you think smaller or bigger is better? Do you think guys care either way?

Obviously this is a concern for some or something as horrible (imo) as labiaplasty procedures wouldnt exist. But do most women fret about this anywhere near as much as men in general "fret" about penis size?

For myself I really dont care. They pretty much all look appealing to me and doesnt matter if they are "big" or "small". >


----------



## Hope1964

Good lord no. 

Now, if they're uneven or something, or they hang down past my lips too far, or if they're a weird color, then ya, I might have a problem.


----------



## anonmd

Minor or major?


----------



## Middle of Everything

anonmd said:


> Minor or major?


Well if Im not mistaken its the minora that ironically enough can be "too big" and cause a fuss for some. :wink2:


----------



## Fozzy

Ah yes--the old "wizard sleeve" debate thread.


----------



## Middle of Everything

Fozzy said:


> Ah yes--the old "wizard sleeve" debate thread.


Had to actually google that.:grin2: Ive heard the ridiculous "meat curtains" etc but hadnt heard that.

Guess I have a partial answer. And I guess us guys deserve all the small [email protected] jokes etc for the sh!t women apparently get for apparently "huge gross hanging" labia.


----------



## GTdad

Too big could be a problem.

I mean, you wouldn't want it caught in the car door or anything.


----------



## Cletus

anonmd said:


> Minor or major?


Augmented or diminished?


----------



## JohnA

Have had only a few conversations on the subject, none really with guys. A few women have let it drop they think they are gross. 

Me, well I find them fascinating, have a real urge to gently nose, "gum" and pull and play with them. I get inspired quickly seeing them. Well that's my kink moment of the day. And yes I surprise myself at the strength of my reaction. 

Looking forward to women's comment on the subject.


----------



## JohnA

Christ, middle now you got me going.

How does a lady gaelic women hold her liquor ?

By the ears ! How else dude ?


----------



## Lila

Ya know....I never thought about it until I saw my first porn. It's definitely influenced what I consider to be beautiful labia. 

Random note: Nick Karras is a photographer who worked on the Petals Project. "The photography in this Original Petals captures the unique beautify and central mystery of a woman's body - the full flower of her vulva." I highly recommend that every woman check out the Petals Project. Eye opening.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Honestly, I've never thought of it much, but I had 2 c-sections so I don't think it changed all that much?

I spend much, much more time obsessing about the size of my abdomen and how it hangs over my c-section(s) scar.


----------



## Ikaika

I suppose there is an exercise routine that can either reduce or enhance :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dash74

Made me think of this











But its all good ladies


----------



## TheMoon

I hope it doesn't matter. I have enough to worry about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45

Long labias scare me. They look like they want to hook me and drag me in.


----------



## MJJEAN

Not a fan of large labia. Major or minor. 

Also, not a fan of flat labia because those look immature and creepy to me.

I haven't looked at my own labia in years. I'm afraid, rofl. Hubby says they're holding up to the march of time just fine. I'm going to take his word for it. I have enough to obsess over.


----------



## Haiku

Cletus said:


> Augmented or diminished?





TheMoon said:


> I hope it doesn't matter. I have enough to worry about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Some of the best sense of humor I've read. :corkysm60:


----------



## Cletus

Haiku said:


> Some of the best sense of humor I've read. :corkysm60:


When the stars align and it works on multiple levels...


----------



## JJXmomma

No I really don't give it much thought at all. My husband told me he likes the way I look but previous boyfriends never said anything and it never meant much either way.


----------



## larry.gray

I like having something to play with. I enjoy the reaction my wife has when I pull them all in my mouth and swirl them around with my tongue. I never gave it much thought, but if I were to be with a woman with very little, I'd miss out on that bit of fun.

I also think bigger flaps provide more stimulation during PIV.


----------



## Middle of Everything

larry.gray said:


> I like having something to play with. I enjoy the reaction my wife has when I pull them all in my mouth and swirl them around with my tongue. I never gave it much thought, but if I were to be with a woman with very little, I'd miss out on that bit of fun.
> 
> I also think bigger flaps provide more stimulation during PIV.


Thats a T-shirt right there

Women with big flaps
like more
PIV


----------



## Ynot

Along these same lines - does the size of the labia affect the size of the vagina? The reason I ask is that my ex had rather large labia and her vagina was very large - possibly from delivering two children naturally. The woman I am seeing has never had children, has small labia and is very tight. My ex was the only women who had had children that I have been with. Other ex-GFs were so long ago I forget what they were like. Or more than likely didn't care at that time.


----------



## TheMoon

Ynot said:


> Along these same lines - does the size of the labia affect the size of the vagina? The reason I ask is that my ex had rather large labia and her vagina was very large - possibly from delivering two children naturally. The woman I am seeing has never had children, has small labia and is very tight. My ex was the only women who had had children that I have been with. Other ex-GFs were so long ago I forget what they were like. Or more than likely didn't care at that time.




I don't think they are related. Labia could stretch out and not go back due to lack of skin elasticity, which is often genetic. 
Vaginal tightness is more about muscle tone and the pelvic floor. If a woman is feeling like she is too loose, some weighted deep squats can really make a big difference in a relatively short time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OpenWindows

I think a lot of women worry that their vaginas are ugly, or that they smell bad. We don't have a lot to compare to... we don't even really see each other's bits in a locker room or while changing, like guys would. And then we see porn, where everything is nipped, tucked, waxed, and bleached. 

I used to worry that my labia were too big... they're not huge, but they definitely protrude a bit past the outer lips. I don't care about it now, but I was self-conscious about it in my late teens and early twenties.

And all those fish jokes... they definitely have an effect on younger women and their self-image. Just sayin'.


----------



## Ynot

TheMoon said:


> I don't think they are related. Labia could stretch out and not go back due to lack of skin elasticity, which is often genetic.
> Vaginal tightness is more about muscle tone and the pelvic floor. If a woman is feeling like she is too loose, some weighted deep squats can really make a big difference in a relatively short time.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! Thanks for the info but at this point in my life I couldn't care any less how loose my ex maybe.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband

Does it really matter? As long as your SO is willing to have a intimate relationship, be faithful, and treats you well what difference does it make.

My wife has many hangups about her body from prior pos bf, and her older sisters.

She just can't believe that I accept her, more importantly, LOVE her, as she is. Just wish people would STFU over size of labia, pointy nipples vs. flat, stretch marks, etc.


----------



## header

Small is more attractive, if they're too large, I'm going to be spending my time elsewhere.

If I wanted to see elephant ears I'd go to the zoo.


----------



## ConanHub

Ynot said:


> Along these same lines - does the size of the labia affect the size of the vagina? The reason I ask is that my ex had rather large labia and her vagina was very large - possibly from delivering two children naturally. The woman I am seeing has never had children, has small labia and is very tight. My ex was the only women who had had children that I have been with. Other ex-GFs were so long ago I forget what they were like. Or more than likely didn't care at that time.


Definitely been with enough women to know there is no relation.

Mrs. Conan, after two children, has only an ok sized labia and a very small vagina.

I still, after more than 24 years, have to get her very aroused to enter and have to usually be careful for the first dozen thrusts or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blahfridge

I never thought about labia size, didn't even know that there could be a difference in size, until the internet came into being. Now we know about everything and can talk about it too! 

I have had three children and am into my fifth decade, so I suppose gravity may have caused some sagging in that area as it has just about everywhere else. What I worry about more is the toll childbearing and age have taken on my bladder. I do the kegels and the squats, but jogging and vigorous sneezing still create some leakage. Just one of the joys of middle age.


----------



## Sun Catcher

I think there are as many different types of labia as there are vulvas in the world. We are all different, never seen any two alike. Never heard of a man refusing to have sex with a woman because her vulva was not up to expectations. 

Anyone here have to see the vulva first before deciding to have PIV? Any man here ever NOT had sex with a woman because he thought her vulva or either labia minor or majora didn't agree with his ideal of how a vulva should look? 

Never ever heard of a man who has gotten far enough to stick his penis in a vagina back away saying "Oh, don't like the conformity of those labia there, thanks but think I'll pass this time" as he tucks away his wilting penis.


----------



## Livvie

I didn't understand the comments connecting childbirth and labia size. I have had two children and the labia wasn't involved? To me it is like saying my inner thigh would be affected by birthing a child. Or that a guys balls would be affected by his hemorrhoids! Please explain...


----------



## Middle of Everything

header said:


> Small is more attractive, if they're too large, I'm going to be spending my time elsewhere.
> 
> If I wanted to see elephant ears I'd go to the zoo.


And there it is.

I hope at some time in your life a woman has made you feel bad for the little pencil you're packing.


----------



## OpenWindows

Sun Catcher said:


> Anyone here have to see the vulva first before deciding to have PIV? Any man here ever NOT had sex with a woman because he thought her vulva or either labia minor or majora didn't agree with his ideal of how a vulva should look?


My XH was not a huge fan of my vagina. He liked having sex with me, but didn't want to spend much time touching me or giving oral. It got worse after I had kids.

I have no idea if this was specific to me and my appearance, or if he just didn't like vaginas much in general. He watched porn daily, and had no problem looking at those, but I think a real one, away from a video screen, was just TOO real for him. I wonder if all that porn affected his idea of what "normal" looked like. Their labia was definitely much smaller than mine! (I read somewhere that many female porn stars get theirs shortened to look better on camera.)


----------



## alexm

OpenWindows said:


> I think a lot of women worry that their vaginas are ugly, or that they smell bad. We don't have a lot to compare to... we don't even really see each other's bits in a locker room or while changing, like guys would. And then we see porn, where everything is nipped, tucked, waxed, and bleached.
> 
> I used to worry that my labia were too big... they're not huge, but they definitely protrude a bit past the outer lips. I don't care about it now, but I was self-conscious about it in my late teens and early twenties.
> 
> And all those fish jokes... they definitely have an effect on younger women and their self-image. Just sayin'.


My POV on this, and the over all subject is that most (all?) of us men really do not care!

Personally, I don't think I've ever seen a vagina I didn't like, and I don't mean that in a gross, pervy way, nor am I pandering to women, trying to make them feel good.

Comparing penises and vaginas is, well, apples and oranges. Penises are all different shapes and sizes, and many women seem to agree that they're rather ugly little things, regardless - even if they like them!

How they do compare equally with each other is in the way each gender views their own. We men spend far too much time worrying about our penises, even though we (mostly) all know it's a non-issue with women.

The same seems to be true with women and their vaginas but it's very rare for a man to have a real, viable preference for the aesthetics of a vagina. Probably even less than women have for a penis.

Put it this way: if you, a woman, does have even a slight preference for a certain type/shape/size of penis (as you're certainly allowed to), and your man doesn't have it, does it really matter to you? No. Same with us guys and your vaginas.


----------



## Sun Catcher

OpenWindows said:


> My XH was not a huge fan of my vagina. He liked having sex with me, but didn't want to spend much time touching me or giving oral. It got worse after I had kids.
> 
> I have no idea if this was specific to me and my appearance, or if he just didn't like vaginas much in general. He watched porn daily, and had no problem looking at those, but I think a real one, away from a video screen, was just TOO real for him. I wonder if all that porn affected his idea of what "normal" looked like. Their labia was definitely much smaller than mine! (I read somewhere that many female porn stars get theirs shortened to look better on camera.)


OW, I had a partner once who would talk talk talk about going down on me and get himself really worked up, then once down there would give a little flick of his tongue (never actually getting his face or lips in there).... Flick flick flick and he was done. He always wanted BJ's (which I never gave him) and anal ( he didn't get that either, lol). He was the laziest lover I ever experienced. His preferred was I do all the work while he laid on his back. 

Many porn videos I have seen the women all have slits, no labia inner or outer to speak of. Now you mention it they could have been surgically excised. How sad, I thought they looked odd and don't like that kind of porn. 

I would bet your Ex fell into the category of not really knowing what to do with a real woman with a real vagina. Too bad for him!


----------



## anonmd

Livvie said:


> I didn't understand the comments connecting childbirth and labia size. I have had two children and the labia wasn't involved? To me it is like saying my inner thigh would be affected by birthing a child. Or that a guys balls would be affected by his hemorrhoids! Please explain...


From what I understand, medically there can be some changes before vs. after childbirth. Has to do with the hormonal changes during gestation which can lead to changes in color and some change in size. 

I've experienced a few different ones, never made any difference to me. Innies look different than outies but spread the big lips and they are the same...


----------



## Lionelhutz

I had an old gf with fairly large labia. I thought it added to the fun when giving oral sex, but mostly it is a non-issue. 

The idea of women having labia reduction surgery makes me sad unless they are big enough to be causing physical discomfort.


----------



## Sun Catcher

alexm said:


> .......
> 
> Put it this way: if you, a woman, does have even a slight preference for a certain type/shape/size of penis (as you're certainly allowed to), and your man doesn't have it, does it really matter to you? No. Same with us guys and your vaginas.


You know, I find penis shots of men to be rather ugly, kind of an ewww factor, but at the same time I love the look of my husbands! Hard soft or in between it really turns me on and I think it is beautiful. 

Perhaps because I know what it can do and how it makes me feel? I don't know, but think it is curious.


----------



## MJJEAN

Sun Catcher said:


> I think there are as many different types of labia as there are vulvas in the world. We are all different, never seen any two alike. Never heard of a man refusing to have sex with a woman because her vulva was not up to expectations.
> 
> Anyone here have to see the vulva first before deciding to have PIV? Any man here ever NOT had sex with a woman because he thought her vulva or either labia minor or majora didn't agree with his ideal of how a vulva should look?
> 
> Never ever heard of a man who has gotten far enough to stick his penis in a vagina back away saying "Oh, don't like the conformity of those labia there, thanks but think I'll pass this time" as he tucks away his wilting penis.


Donnie G. Guy I used to know back when I was young and single and dinosaurs roamed the earth. A bunch of us were hanging out, he and a girl we knew slipped away to be alone. She had large flaps. He was naked except for the condom, got her panties off, was about to do the deed when he saw the labia and literally gagged. He said that her labia were huge and ugly and he just couldn't do it. She was very vocally upset, to say the least.


----------



## anonmd

> Many porn videos I have seen the women all have slits, no labia inner or outer to speak of. *Now you mention it they could have been surgically excised*. How sad, I thought they looked odd and don't like that kind of porn.


Possible but I doubt it. There really is a large variation in external appearance:wink2:


----------



## MJJEAN

alexm said:


> The same seems to be true with women and their vaginas but it's very rare for a man to have a real, viable preference for the aesthetics of a vagina. Probably even less than women have for a penis.
> 
> Put it this way: if you, a woman, does have even a slight preference for a certain type/shape/size of penis (as you're certainly allowed to), and your man doesn't have it, does it really matter to you? No. Same with us guys and your vaginas.


DH doesn't like the look of vagina's that are darker in color or that have large labia. He also doesn't like women who have those squared off at the top big nipples.

As far as the penis thing, I made it a point to NOT become emotionally involved with a man until we'd established sexual compatibility. Including aesthetics. 

I like the lighter toned penises. I don't like the dark rings some get or the purple/red color some have. I have a shape preference and a size preference. I am also NOT a fan of men who aren't circumcised. 

If a man didn't have a penis I find aesthetically pleasing, I didn't have sex with him.


----------



## MJJEAN

anonmd said:


> Possible but I doubt it. There really is a large variation in external appearance:wink2:


And porn actresses are selected based on multiple factors, including what acts they are willing to perform and how they look. It makes sense that most of them would have labia that are smaller and that they'd be waxed and bleached, etc. If a certain appearance is deemed universally appealing, that's what directors and producers are going to cast in their movies.


----------



## anonmd

Yep, now boob enlargements are rampant


----------



## TheMoon

Livvie said:


> I didn't understand the comments connecting childbirth and labia size. I have had two children and the labia wasn't involved? To me it is like saying my inner thigh would be affected by birthing a child. Or that a guys balls would be affected by his hemorrhoids! Please explain...


With each of my vaginal births I tore through my rectum and sideways through the minora and majora. Lots of stitches and cauterizing. I imagine if you stretch instead of tear, it could definitely leave things larger and looser than before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## samyeagar

Just like any other physical trait, we all have our own preferences, and like certain things better than others. Labia are no different. The main difference between labia preferences and penis preferences is that penis size and shape has a much more direct impact on a females physical enjoyment of sex than labia does on a mans.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

Wow. This was never an issue for me at all. Never thought about it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm

MJJEAN said:


> Donnie G. Guy I used to know back when I was young and single and dinosaurs roamed the earth. A bunch of us were hanging out, he and a girl we knew slipped away to be alone. She had large flaps. He was naked except for the condom, got her panties off, was about to do the deed when he saw the labia and literally gagged. He said that her labia were huge and ugly and he just couldn't do it. She was very vocally upset, to say the least.


Yeah, it happens. There's a guy in this thread who already said as much.

But it's rare, trust me. Just as rare as a woman doing the same thing, essentially, to a guy about his penis.

Basically, even if you don't really like what you see, aesthetically, most people know that it doesn't make a difference. There are very few people, I would guess, who genuinely love every aspect of their partners body. One generally does because it's theirs (and yours!), and you love them and they ARE sexy, but there's a reason many women like Chris Hemsworth or Channing Tatum, and guys like Beyonce and whomever else guys like these days. Most of us don't look like these people, even remotely.

My wife is the first woman I've ever been with who has larger labia. My ex wife had virtually none at all. The other women I've been with (only a few) were similar. I genuinely could care less, however I think I probably lean a little more towards the larger side, personally. If she had small labia, or none, I really wouldn't care less. It's about as important as testicle size to women, maybe? I guess there are women out there who like big balls, but I don't think too many of you give a crap either way. Neither testicles nor labia really have any impact on one's sex life one way or the other.


----------



## alexm

MJJEAN said:


> If a man didn't have a penis I find aesthetically pleasing, I didn't have sex with him.


Fair enough, you're entitled!

I'd hate to have been those men, though, getting to that point where their penis is out and ready, and you're like "nuh-uh, pass"! lol!

I do still think this is rare, with both men and women, though. Especially when you get to THAT point, to turn around and say "no thanks, not my cup of tea".


----------



## MJJEAN

alexm said:


> Yeah, it happens. There's a guy in this thread who already said as much.
> 
> But it's rare, trust me. Just as rare as a woman doing the same thing, essentially, to a guy about his penis.
> 
> Basically, even if you don't really like what you see, aesthetically, most people know that it doesn't make a difference. There are very few people, I would guess, who genuinely love every aspect of their partners body. One generally does because it's theirs (and yours!), and you love them and they ARE sexy, but there's a reason many women like Chris Hemsworth or Channing Tatum, and guys like Beyonce and whomever else guys like these days. Most of us don't look like these people, even remotely.
> 
> My wife is the first woman I've ever been with who has larger labia. My ex wife had virtually none at all. The other women I've been with (only a few) were similar. I genuinely could care less, however I think I probably lean a little more towards the larger side, personally. If she had small labia, or none, I really wouldn't care less. It's about as important as testicle size to women, maybe? I guess there are women out there who like big balls, but I don't think too many of you give a crap either way. Neither testicles nor labia really have any impact on one's sex life one way or the other.


There's a difference between how you see someone you love and how you see a casual partner. Yeah, we humans do tend to be blinded by love to our SO's imperfections. But, at least for me, I'm not so forgiving of imperfections when with a casual partner. I don't have many dealbreakers or turn offs, I don't think, but an unattractive package is one of them.



alexm said:


> Fair enough, you're entitled!
> 
> I'd hate to have been those men, though, getting to that point where their penis is out and ready, and you're like "nuh-uh, pass"! lol!
> 
> I do still think this is rare, with both men and women, though. Especially when you get to THAT point, to turn around and say "no thanks, not my cup of tea".


I've had it happen a few times, but we didn't get too far before I realized I wasn't into the package. Thankfully, when making out, you can use hands to get a general idea of the topography.

And, EWWWWW! Not a fan of big balls.


----------



## UMP

Middle of Everything said:


> The two penis size threads got me thinking.
> 
> What about the women? Do they worry about their size? Specifically their labia size.
> 
> Do you think smaller or bigger is better? Do you think guys care either way?
> 
> Obviously this is a concern for some or something as horrible (imo) as labiaplasty procedures wouldnt exist. But do most women fret about this anywhere near as much as men in general "fret" about penis size?
> 
> For myself I really dont care. They pretty much all look appealing to me and doesnt matter if they are "big" or "small". >


That is just plain crazy! I love me some labia. They are each unique which is why they are fascinating in and of themselves. Big, small, Very big, very small, it all makes absolutely no difference.

When I was a teenager I had some problem with my sinuses. They had to cauterize my terbinites.. While I was in the office the Dr. suggested that I do my nose. I replied with "I like my nose just the way it is." He was shocked. It's all just a money making proposition. Create a problem and then fix it for $$.

ALL just 100% bullshiiit !


----------



## larry.gray

MJJEAN said:


> And, EWWWWW! Not a fan of big balls.


Huh. Never heard of that one. My nuts are on the rather large size. If a woman complained about them I'd find it funny (perhaps only once the blue balls were addressed). I suspect there is a tie in between that and my insane drive and the ease with which my wife became pregnant.


----------



## Middle of Everything

larry.gray said:


> Huh. Never heard of that one. My nuts are on the rather large size. If a woman complained about them I'd find it funny (perhaps only once the blue balls were addressed). I suspect there is a tie in between that and my insane drive and the ease with which my wife became pregnant.


You trying to say your giant balls give you one of these filled with sperm bullets?:grin2:


----------



## jorgegene

never been a big deal to me.

but i kind of like all this labia talk.


----------



## MJJEAN

larry.gray said:


> Huh. Never heard of that one. My nuts are on the rather large size. If a woman complained about them I'd find it funny (perhaps only once the blue balls were addressed). I suspect there is a tie in between that and my insane drive and the ease with which my wife became pregnant.


I got pregnant once on the Pill and once using condoms. Some women are just fertile! :grin2:

I never dated a man with large balls and I never dated a man who didn't have a high sex drive, so I would guess that sac size and drive probably aren't related.


----------



## Kilgoretrout

MJJEAN said:


> I got pregnant once on the Pill and once using condoms. Some women are just fertile! :grin2:
> 
> I never dated a man with large balls and I never dated a man who didn't have a high sex drive, so I would guess that sac size and drive probably aren't related.


I would agree. I have a decent sex drive and pretty small balls
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BBF

I do like something to tongue and generally play with. Current wife refuses to let me get down there. Love todo it but she's not into it. Her labia are tiny and tucked in. 

As for balls, she calls mine "cow bells" and borrows a phrase from Elaine in Seinfeld: "I don't see how you can walk around with those things"


----------



## sokillme

Nope.


----------



## dash74

Bump for big ones, don't cut them off keep it the way God made you


----------



## TX-SC

My sample size is relatively small (25), but I've never seen a set of labia that I didn't appreciate and enjoy. I can understand how some women might be a little self conscious about it though. I don't think MOST men are biased about size, shape, or color.


----------



## rockon

Does labia size matter?


No, they are all delicious. :grin2:


----------



## Married but Happy

Other than my personal preferences as a matter of aesthetics, the size does not matter. Of course, I've yet to encounter a set that are beyond what I'd find "acceptable," but some are more appealing than others.


----------



## TAMAT

In all honesty I'm fairly certain I would not have married my W had I found her V area unattractive. 

I think Aesthetics have an effect on us we don't even realize.

Tamat


----------



## BetrayedDad

rockon said:


> Does labia size matter?


LOL, I've never seen one that scared me away.

Only issue I've had with a few ladies is odor and that was because they "don't like baths". 

Run if a woman tells you that.


----------



## rockon

BetrayedDad said:


> LOL, I've never seen one that scared me away.
> 
> Only issue I've had with a few ladies is odor and that was because they "don't like baths".
> 
> Run if a woman tells you that.


Unfortunately, that happened to me in the past. I almost threw up. 
YUK!!!!!


----------



## Piper502

Y'all haven't experienced stank until a woman has had items in her vagina for long periods of time..... 

Oh, police work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX-SC

The beautiful scent of a woman! I've got to say that I love it... most of the time. Men and women both can get rather strong in that region if they don't keep clean or have been sweating a lot. But, when healthy and clean, it sure is a delight!


----------



## aston

As long as it doesn't look like a grenade went off on it


----------



## BillK

Honestly, I think this is one of those preference things. Personally I like women with large labia. Just like the way they look, and they are fun to play with. But, really, size of labia doesn't matter to me any more than boob size. It's the shape that matters.


----------



## CuriousBlue

The real question is, What would you do about it? If you can't change it, learn to like or ignore it. If you want to change it, where do you stop?


----------

